# Coming out with a new version of the .22-250!



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Just curious, but did any of you know that they are going to start making a .22-250 super short magnum. Its supposed to go 4,600 fps! I wouldnt get it i bet it is really hard on the barrel.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Prairiewolf I have not heard of such a thing, but I can believe it. You're probably right about barrel life, 20 rounds and you need a new barrel lol. I have a 223 WSSM and I can hand load it up to or close to those numbers, but I see no reason to do so. Thanks for the info, that news should make all the 22-250 fans really happy, they are now the fastest ever. :wink:


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Yea, i heard that about the .22-250 from a gun guy at bass pro's gun section when my dad and i were buying our .204 last friday.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

No I had not heard of it yet. Hey DannyB as for me I have a Savage 11 in 22-250, and have heard and read a lot about the WSM and WSSM round and the barrel life, and I am not impressed or happy to hear about this one.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a .22-250 fan but won't upgrade. If this new round is any thing like the .223 wssm expect ruined hides.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

yooperyotebuster, I don't hunt for hides anymore. I didn't have lots of time last year to predator hunt, I still managed to killed about 45 coyotes with my 223WSSM using 64 gr bullets at 3650 fps, almost everytime time the bullet never exited. 
I've shot a 22-250 since the year they came out back in 65, I've killed countless numbers of coyotes with a 22-250, many of them had BIG holes in them. 
I don't know that a 22-250 going 4500 fps well make bigger holes, because I never shot anything going that fast and don't know anybody that has.

Mossy512, You don't have to worry about barrel life unless you start pumping bullets well over the 4000 fps range. The new 204 goes 4225 and you don't hear about people talking about barrel life? 
The .17 moves out as does the swift and even the 22-250. I don't think it's problem in modern day rifles with the new and better steel they have for barrels.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

If you can believe the Browing website their WSM cal's with chrome lined barrels outlast the standard cal's by a substantial number of rounds - so velocity should not be a problem on barrel life.

That said however I'll keep using the standard 223, 22-250, and 243's I own - At a certain point for me the anticipated recoil and muzzle blast affect my accuracy to where the flat trajectory is no longer an advantage. That is why I hunt deer with a 243 not a 30-06 and hey I weigh in at over 210


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I'm a .22-250 fan but won't upgrade. If this new round is any thing like the .223 wssm expect ruined hides.


 :withstupid: 
And barrels.

I sold my .223 WSSM with less than 100 rounds down the barrel. Fist sized exit holes and an absolute barrel melter.

I can't see any reason to make a .22-250 WSSM it would be even more useless than the .223 WSSM.

But then again they will probable do it.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.223 WSSM's short fat case does not burn barrels as fast as long slender cartridges "from what I have read from the experts".
Outside of prarie dog shooting over a long period of time I don't see why you should be hung up on shooting out a barrel. Seems everyone does not like the new cartridges or at least look for things not to like about them. I think these new cartridges are winners but we are not giving them a fair chance. :2cents:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Bore.224, you got it right buddy. When people talk about burning out barrels makes me wonder if they have ever burned one out? Or did they read or hear about it? I probably know what the answer is.

Like I said, I killed a few coyotes last year using the 64 gr bullet out of the 223WSSM and never had one exit.

I can shoot that bullet for the next 50 years and I'll never burn the barrel out with a bullet going 3600 fps.

They don't make the modern day barrels like they did in the 30s 40s and 50s when the old swift :sniper: would burn out a barrel. 
Crome lined barrels solved the burn out problem some time ago.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Remington dosen't crome their barrels  , It costs 400 dollars to rebarrel a VSF :-? wonder how I know this?  I fire about 6000 rounds a year, and make a point to clean my barrel every 30 rounds. I use Moly coated bullets but I load to 3800+ FPS. There is a noticable decline in accuracy at about 4500 rounds, and by about 8000 rounds a 100 yards group will open up from 3/8 inch to 1 1/2 inches.

:eyeroll:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

wow.. you clean ur barrel 200 times per year.. you are a trooper..


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

A fouled bore increases erosion speed. Everytime I go shooting I take a cleaning rod, Butch's Bore Shine, jag and patches.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Remington 7400, come on man, how many guys shoot that much? Sure you're going to shoot out the barrel putting that many rounds through it. I did it with a 22-250 after about 4000 rounds shooting hot loads. not a good idea I may add. 
The average guy is not going to shoot out the barrel of his rifle. You on the other hand shoot in a year what some guys do in a lifetime, that makes a difference don't you think? :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Remington 7400, come on man, how many guys shoot that much? Sure you're going to shoot out the barrel putting that many rounds through it.


A lot more people than you may realize. Just because you or I don't doesn't mean that some do and what you implied was barrels cannot be shot out. I probable only throw 1500 to 2000 rounds a year down the throats of my guns so it would take me 3 years to do what Remington 7400 does in one year if I were shooting what he does which I'm not. And I'm just one of the average shooters in my circle.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dang I gotta go shooting more, If I put 750 rounds throught my 22 Magnum last year I would be surprized!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bore, you gotta remember us old retired farts have a little more time on our hands than you guys still pounding the pavement to make a living. There is some advantage to being called a senior, not much but some.... :wink:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

My guns see less than 50 shots per year.. my deer rifle might be lucky to get shot 5 times per year..


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Gohon, I understand what you're saying. I use to go to the range every weekend myself, even did a little bench rest shooting. That ended up costing to much money.  
I had my circle of friends that shot competition along with varmint hunters that shot prairie dogs, ground squirrels and predators.  
Some of those guys were not the average shooters and they did put alot of rounds through a rifle in a year. 
When you take all the shooters country, the above are a small group.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Bore, you gotta remember us old retired farts


 uke:

GOHON!

Ever since I got sick of the contractor system and went out on my own I am home almost everyday by 4:00 and take off alot of Fridays. Got no boss over me, still bring home a really nice paycheck, and if I choose to, I can subcontract. So in short I have alot of time to shoot, hunt, and play.  Of course having my own private range helps too.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok Remington 7400, you have a point. Some of the younger farts have a lot of free time also............


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't understand how any of you guys shoot more than a thousand rounds per year, even if your livelihood relies on hunting. If your gun is sighted in there's no reason to do so. I shoot my pellet gun just before every rifle season to practice my breathing. After that, it's just usually a 100 yard shot with the Mini or -06 to take down that old brush goat. The only way I can see you all doing that much is if you do alot of competition shootings. And even then...? I'd like to know what you all are doing that gives you a reason to shoot 4,000+ rounds a year. :roll:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Ok Remington 7400, you have a point. Some of the younger farts have a lot of free time also............


Stated as only Gohon could say it. 8)


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The best way to combat this "barrel burning" problem is to have more rifles!! That way when one gets hot or dirty you switch to the next one. An all day prairie dog hunt is at bare minimum a 3 rifle/shooter affair, 5 or 6 is better. Range sessions involve 2-5 rifles at a time, also a handgun or two, something to do while the rifle barrels are cooling. One does not golf with only 1 club, and when was the last time you saw a fisherman with just 1 rod/reel? One should not be expected to engage in shooting sports with but 1 gun.


----------

